# TR: Indian Propaganda



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Get some.










Music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFlBEWHVvE8

Get ya baaananas










moo cows










The road up to Gully










The road from the market to the gondola










ponies are faster










Gutted.










Storming the gondola










bootpacking the summit










... for the better turns


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Our hotel room service/woodchopper Shokat became a new zealand patriot










On the skins










The trek up monkey hill










Skinning... its easyier then posthole'n










avalanche crowns on the gondola bowl










getting picked up by taxi down at one of the lower villages you can ride too. 










More for the shokat fan boys out there










playing in the snow



















turning the truck around


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

2.5-3 meters fell in this storm, 4m at the top of the mountain










looking skiiers right of the gondola, all this terrain is accesable without hopinh off your board, you can ride right along the ridgeline.










skinning up while the gondola was closed due to ski patrol work










Down the drung bowls to the drung... every skiiers right bowl runs down here, one mean terrain trap.










taking a break










More shokat porn










A trip way out over the back










to a place called great white... steeper then she looks










My track is the one that exits in the bottom left of the shot


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Sun block for the masses!










spot the difference



















laying down the skin track










Two 20 year olds in 1 room for 2 months...










Second to last run of the trip  ohhhsss well, hopefully fixable as the sidewall and edge don't seeeeem to be harmed.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Taking a line down Great White on the 165 splitty


















































































Party!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Holy fucking stoke! That is just rad! Jealous, I've been wanting to get to Kashmir, it's obvious it's a pretty amazing experience. Way to get after it dude. That just rawks!!!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

This is awesome!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

its a cheap trip too, for the two months i was there i averaged about NZ$35 a day including food hotel lift tickets etc. i think that works out at about US$25.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> its a cheap trip too, for the two months i was there i averaged about NZ$35 a day including food hotel lift tickets etc. i think that works out at about US$25.



Holy freaking Jesus, really?! Can you post what hotels, car rental company, restuarants, ski resorts (if that's what it was), you used?


Looks like a grand 'ole time.:thumbsup:


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Its on the kashmir/pakistan border which is a war zone. There is no such thing as car rentals, or ski resorts. restuarants and hotels are what the town is basically made up of as it is a tourist spot for indians in the summer. You just show up and get prices from all the places and divide what they ask for by 2, i was splitting NZ$25 a night for three bed room but you can stay at proper upmarket places for US$100 if you are so inclined. Its one gondola that goes from 2600 meters up to 4000 meters (8500 to 13000 feet) that gives you access to more terrain then you will ever need, but its all unpatrolled (except one bowl) so you need avalanche training and experience as it is one huge as shit mountain range.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Its on the kashmir/pakistan border which is a war zone. There is no such thing as car rentals, or ski resorts. restuarants and hotels are what the town is basically made up of as it is a tourist spot for indians in the summer. You just show up and get prices from all the places and divide what they ask for by 2, i was splitting NZ$25 a night for three bed room but you can stay at proper upmarket places for US$100 if you are so inclined. Its one gondola that goes from 2600 meters up to 4000 meters (8500 to 13000 feet) that gives you access to more terrain then you will ever need, but its all unpatrolled (except one bowl) so you need avalanche training and experience as it is one huge as shit mountain range.



I'm so inclined to make a trip out there.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

This thread will be huge, killer shots. A few questions on my mind, if you have the time..

What were the conditions like in terms of avy's, storms, temperature? Did you guys see any big breaks, or have any close calls?

And, how many pits do you think you dug total, throughout the trip?

For real, man I am drooling.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Its the real deal in terms of avy danger, Everything above the treeline is steep and avalanche traps are everywhere. We got unlucky and had a big storm in november then nothing untill christmas and then nothing again for a while after that. A huge ass layer a facets grew and when the storms started rolling in it got dangerous. Luckily we had a 4m (13ft) storm roll through that riped the weak layer out and then regular storms so feb was pretty safe, i say luckily but one of the natural avys that went off was so large it entered a 70+ year old forest and killed 17 army men who were training there at the time. In a normal year storms roll through pretty regularly, ie 3 days of snow 5 days blue bird... rince and repeat with low vis days thrown in aswell. 

The storms all come from over the back of the mountain range which wind loads the gondola side which can be dangerous but easy to deal with if you get your bearing right. It can be pretty cold in jan and the start of feb, the snow keeps for ages, the pictures of Great White are 7 days after the last storm and as you can see the snow looks mint. Its really only very cold at night when the sun drops behind the mountain but if it was a sunny day i would often board in just a thermal and jacket or even t shirt and jacket. 

Saw one big avalanche set off by ski patrol on the gondola bowl and a friend took a 400m ride which he was lucky to survive (I didn't witness it). Other then that there were some burials reported. Some days were a bit sketchy but its all about turning around or knowing what your up agaist and managing that risk. Dug a fair few pits to check on a few persistent weak layers but i hate to place to much emphasis on them.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

No doubt. Looks like a place that could kill you quick. Thanks for the answers. When I feel like I'm at the point I can make those risks completely manageable, I will consider Gulmarg hard.

Thanks for sharing, and safe riding.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

You don't get left completely in the dark, they have an excellent snow safety team who have a weekly meeting on tuesday nights and they give everyone the low down on conditions and what they see happening. Along with a rating for the alpine and tree line (ie. moderate). Don't know if it will be the same team next year though.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

A few fish eye photos from the trip;

Music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHnMcRUQP7U&feature=related

Smoking up with a village elder in our bedroom (the roof) in an indian village for a wedding










weeewooo










During the wedding ceremony it is common to have ladyboys dance on horses... well they did anyway










Wedding presetion coming down the road, view from the roof of the brides house










Dj rave rave, no girls allowed.



















Srinagar Old City




























view from our house boat


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Back to the snow...

Looking off the back of monkey hill mid skin



















Sun on its way down










The way down to babarishi shrine, not enough snow for it when this was taken.










more of Great White










huck your meat



















view from the loo, delhi belly can strike anywhere.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Being lazy and catching a taxi to the gondola  (1.5 km away)










Gondola midstation, over crowded as you can clearly see.










Skins on, beacons on, strapped in, ready to go.










Top gondola station on the right, people hiking the summit and indians being tourists on the left










hanging out in the sun over the back of the range, late feb










splitboards on standby










Overnight trip options... endless


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> Get some.



This pic is SOOO FUCKING EPPICCC!!!!! Love it

The music is sick to/// great damn post


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

OMG. The best trip review I've seen. Reminds me of an article I read in Frequency magazine...old stove included in that pic.

Awesome trip! Seriously.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Well it turns out my split was easily repaired but i just noticed the other day that the side wall no my 162 rome notch is absolutely farked. cracked from an impact and warp on the edge and base  thing only lasted two months... guess it'll make a nice early season rock board! Recieved a 159 nitro wiig today in the mail aswell, only US$160 

...and if anyone is planning a trip or has some questions or needs some information/help on the place don't hesitate to send me a message.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks like i might be going back again for Jan and Feb '11. If anyone else is going and needs help sorting themselves out at all give us a yell


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

amazing...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

gorgeous. Epic.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Great TR. One day maybe when I learn something about avalanches!


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

Those pics are sick. I need to ride there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

woh. It's so cool. I love skiing so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I missed this report last year. freaking incredible. I will likely never be a good enough boarder to do this kind of trip but I would definately try it. lol


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

My god that looks amazing and only spending $25 a day!


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like it was one epic trip!


----------



## Telosin (May 12, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> This pic is SOOO FUCKING EPPICCC!!!!! Love it
> 
> The music is sick to/// great damn post


That's now my desktop background haha.


----------



## Alt_Reality (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for posting.

(btw, you might be able to fix those Great White photos with some white balance adjustments. Some of the more advanced photo editors will do it for ya.)


----------

